# Please help!  Postfix unreasonable nesting

## Philippe23

Moving mail server to Amazon AWS EC2.

Configs are almost identical between my old physical machine and the new EC2 instance.

I keep getting errors like this in the log:

Aug 22 11:30:20 ip-172-30-3-97 postfix/cleanup[9919]: warning: 8AF93763560: unreasonable virtual_alias_maps map nesting for me@XXXX.com -- message not accepted, try again later

but postmap -q me@XXXX.com returns "me" which is the local account on the machine and it exists and I can ssh into it.

How can I find out more about why postfix thinks it's unreasonable?

----------

## Philippe23

I figured this out.

My "myhostname" and "mydomain" were both just "XXXX.com", and there were aliases for me@XXXXX.com.  So when postfix's cleanup process would reduce me@XXXXX.com to me and then decide it needed to check me@XXXXX.com, which was an infinite loop.

Changing "myhostname" to "mx1.XXXXXX.com" breaks the loop and fixes the error.

----------

